# Wood stripped screw hole



## johnzebo

How do I fix a worn strike plate stripped screw hole?

Is this a good video to follow? [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIanKfKyiVY[/ame]


----------



## joecaption

Just use a longer screw that's the same gauge so the screws into the framing behind the jamb not just in the jamb.


----------



## Snoonyb

The repair in the video works in that application because of the amount of wood in the door frame, where in a door jamb there is very little wood on either side of the latch hole  
and forcing a plug will result in the door jamb splitting, and it why a longer screw is the more sure repair.

Finding a 7 or 9ga screw may be a little difficult, but 8ga will work.


----------



## nealtw

Wooden match sticks was the trick 50 years ago.
Security screws are the right size and length to reach the wood behind the jam.


----------



## Mastercarpenty

I go with longer screws even if I have to chamfer the strike plate for a larger headed bigger screw. I do a lot of rentals so I see a lot of 'kick-ins' with the low-rent houses and I can say positively that a screw catching only the door frame is worthless for security and when kicked makes a mess of the frame. All mine get screwed into the house framing with that area well-shimmed in between. It's pretty easy to hang a new door in a good frame but it can be a bugger to replace the frame itself which will always cost you more in time and materials both.

Phil


----------



## slownsteady

Matchsticks and toothpicks is about the only handy fix that I remember my dad teaching me (he really wasn't all that handy). It does work well when filling a hole in solid wood. But the guys are right about longer screws in the case of a strike plate.


----------



## johnzebo

I ended up using long screw as you guys suggested.


----------

